# Quarter Horse Halter class



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, you need a halter bred horse. And typically the horses are lunged for long periods of time in deep sand and fed high protein so they get that muscled look. If you are showing open shows with your horse, all you have to do is trot them around and square them up for the judge. Although if you are showing an AQHA breed show and your horse is not halter bred, I would stick to showmanship - or performance halter. Typically performance halter classes are for performance-bred horses. Love to see a picture of your horse.

The typical AQHA halter stallion type:


----------



## katie333 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thankyou! I'm thinking he's not quite cut out for halter, but i'll try showmanship with him! Here is a picture from an open showmanship show a couple weeks ago


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, hes not a quarter horse. He may have quarter breeding in him, but that color is not recognized by aqha. He could be paint, but if hes unregistered...hed be a grade pinto.

And he'll do much better in showmanship. Halter horses are...brick houses.

He could win over any judge with that sweet face though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

depending on the size of show he may or may not do good in a halter class. AQHA doesnt allow that color but you could have him in APHA is hes registered or grade halter classes. 
The typical halter horse is hugely muscled.
He would be more performance type. depending on what size of curcuit and what size of class he could do good if hes well defined and has good confo.
but i would stick to more showmanship than halter.


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Actually AQHA do recognize crop out paints now. Which is a paint out of two quarter horse parents, ever since APHA made the rule that a registered paint has to have 1 paint parent, and wont register AQHA cropouts any more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

reeeaaaaaally? hmmmm interesting....woulda been nice like 10 years ago when i was showing my friends horse. haha


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

I remember when cremellos were considered crop outs and wouldn't be accepted AQHA either! Glad that one changed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katie333 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thankyou everyone!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MrBeCharming said:


> Actually AQHA do recognize crop out paints now. Which is a paint out of two quarter horse parents, ever since APHA made the rule that a registered paint has to have 1 paint parent, and wont register AQHA cropouts any more.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, but *tobiano* is not recognized by AQHA. (Sorry, should have specified more in my original post)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Yes that is true. No tobianos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

AQHA has removed the white rule, however horses with excessive white are not permitted in halter classes.


----------



## SimplySoft (Jul 27, 2011)

If you do show in hand classes a tip "The chan should be adjusted so that the excess protrudes about two to six inches from the halter" when it is long you have less control as well as it often looks sloppy and can score poorly for improper fitting equipment


----------

